# How long does it take..



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

for a cockatiel to learn that no bite means no bite..? Gizmo likes to come and check out my laptop and mouse all the time. I understand that cockatiels like to bite everything, but when he comes up to the mouse and constantly gnaws at my fingers, it's not okay. I know I can't show any reaction to it, but he just doesn't stop. I don't know what to do anymore. It's truely frustrating. Also, is it normal for cockatiels to want scritches from your foot.. Lol. I'll be sitting there and he'll go up to my foot, bow his head and sqwuak a little. Then when he doesn't get my foot to give him scritches he gets mad and attacks it. I'll try to give him scritches with my hand while he's in the mood for it, but he just lunges and walks away. What do I do?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ok the foot thing is totally my department......Angel has had a long standing love affair with my feet snce he was young....he doesnt ask for scritches from it but he sings to it, head bangs, heart wings, talks to it and gives it kisses....initially i did nothing to encourage the bond...but it occured anyway...now i just let him sit and sing to it as long as he is happy....basically he has decided ur toe is a good looking bird!!! my advice is either to do as he asks  or keep ur feet away from him if the attacking becomes too much....angel doesnt attack my feet...he has too much love for them  but if he began to behave badly or anti-socially because of it...i wouldn't let him near them...as for the biting ur fingers......im not 100% sure on that one....i would say its another thing he deems his and u touching it is just wrong!!! theres no set period in which a tiel will learn....he may never learn as the instinct can overtake all else....if need be u may just need to ahve his out time in a different area


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> for a cockatiel to learn that no bite means no bite


Don't expect them to EVER learn that! And you CAN react to a bite as long as you don't do it in a way that rewards the bird for biting. Pick a boring perching-spot right next to the computer, and when he starts gnawing on your fingers pick him up and put him there while paying as little attention to him as possible. That's not a reward, and he'll soon learn that finger-chewing gets him a quick trip away from the place that he wants to be. Keep some treats nearby too, and give him treats and attention from time to time at moments when he's NOT chewing on your fingers. That's a reward for good behavior.


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> ok the foot thing is totally my department......Angel has had a long standing love affair with my feet snce he was young....he doesnt ask for scritches from it but he sings to it, head bangs, heart wings, talks to it and gives it kisses....initially i did nothing to encourage the bond...but it occured anyway...now i just let him sit and sing to it as long as he is happy....


LOL! This really cracked me up - gave my day a good laugh to start out with, ha!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I find that having a playgym that Spike can play on when Iam on the computer helps a bit. He still wants to be on me most of the time and will still come down and rip the keys out of my keyboard. It sounds like he is not in the mood for head scritches, when he nips. I would stop and try again later and if he lets you give him a treat. Don't forget to make sure he goes back in his cage for a water and food break if he does not have any outside of his cage. Tiels can get quite grumpy when they are hungry.


----------

